# Compaq Presario V6000 Problems , might be boot.



## Nikolai_diavolo (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok first of all here are my specs
Manufacturer: 
Hewlett-Packard
Processor: 
AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
Memory: 
990MB RAM
Hard Drive: 
111 GB
Video Card: 
NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
Monitor: 
Default Monitor
Sound Card: 
Conexant HD Audio output
Speakers/Headphones: 
Keyboard: 
USB Root Hub
Mouse: 
USB Root Hub
Mouse Surface: 
Operating System: 
Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.061219-0311)


dont know if that helps.

okay now my problem is that i was working on my eassy and closed the laptop screen when i came back it was off and when i turn it on nothing happens just black screen like if its not on. the power icon and the caps and num lock light come on and the fan turns on and stops after 2 seconds. then the whole thing turns off after like 10 or 15 seconds and does like a reboot but does the same thing. 

and since the screen doesnt turn on i cant get to the bios or anything. 
and the thing i hate it doesnt even give out a beeb error code. 

so i cant tell what the hell is wrong with it and the thing i hate that eassy is due tomorrow and i am getting this feeling that my laptop died on me. and the thing that sucks is that i took some class but only for pc trouble shotting so thats not going to help me with my laptop.

so does anyone have a clue whats wrong with my laptop?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Look on the underside for a reset hole. Ifso insert a pin?


----------



## Nikolai_diavolo (Sep 24, 2008)

No i dont see anything that looks like a reset pin


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you have a V6000 series Presario, then you need to read this...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------

